# Inbox (and other folders') size



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just to let you know that due to the new server's huge storage capacity, we have increased everybody's PM box size by 100%!

You can now hold 200 messages (previously 100) in each folder.

Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Handy that, thanks!

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

brilliant! I get a bit lazy when it come to deleting pms lol


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im with adam :roll:

great idea


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> im with adam :roll:


Nice. Lucky Adam! :-*


----------

